# Anotha One - Apple Ala Mode at VK



## Stroodlepuff (24/10/16)

From the creators of Ice Cream Man E-Juice comes Anotha One E-Juice. Manufactured by Ruthless, Anotha One E-Juice introduces its first flavor - Apple a la Mode: a warm apple pie, fresh out-of-the-oven, topped with a generous scoop of vanilla ice cream. Get dessert any time of the day!

Available in 3MG only - 60ML Bottle - R350.00

Get yours here - http://www.vapeking.co.za/anotha-one-apple-pie-ala-mode-60ml-3mg.html​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

